# For the GF



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i always show my work to my GF and she usually goes something like this:

"That would be really pretty if it wasn't about guys fighting"

So i decided to throw a quick one for a band she (and more recently I) likes.










What do you all think?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i hate the band but it looks pretty good!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Good stuff, I like the colors you used for this. The gf should love it. :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

And only your gf because of the band but good job on making it like the colors goes good with the band lol :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Good stuff man! You always do good work! :thumbsup:


----------

